# all my boys



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

i seem to have an issue. every time i go to petsmart i want to take home all the ratties they have there. the ones i have gotten from them always have the best personalities and are very sweet as soon as we get them out of the cage. i bought three from there, adopted one from there, and i have one other rat from a friend of mine who couldnt care for him. i have 3 blues, one rex, and a siamese. here are some pictures of my babies.



























thats meezy on the top, chunk (my rex) in the middle, and the bottom picture is (from left to right): jellybean, chunk, and peanut. i dont have any pictures of scat rat yet, but hes adorable. hes missing half his fur in patches all over his body because the people who had him before us abused him and didnt feed him.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I think chunk's actually a double rex. Rex is curly looking hair. Double rex is hairless. 

They're all very cute! I have a very sweet rat from PetSmart as well.


----------



## trentrules (Aug 2, 2009)

That's horrible!!!  I'm glad he's with a better home now. 

Meezy's absolutely gorgeous. Quite a handsome fellow. Seriously, I'm partial to siamese anyway, but he's one of the most handsome I've seen and he's so intense looking.


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

thank you very much. i had no idea that siamese were so revered until i joined this forum. i almost gave him up to a local rat rescue because he is a lot to handle but im very glad i didnt. he's sweet when hes out of the cage but i think that might be more nerves. i think he has the equivalent of being barn sour for horses. hes really nippy in his cage


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

nikki_malicious said:


> i dont have any pictures of scat rat yet, but hes adorable. hes missing half his fur in patches all over his body because the people who had him before us abused him and didnt feed him.


Has he been to a vet? He could have mites/lice or a skin infection/condition causing the hair loss.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

aww...glad u kept him

shame that your other rat lost his fur though
hopefully it will gro back in time...and with lots of love.
what colour is a siamese ratty then?


----------



## trentrules (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know if you've ever seen a siamese cat, but it's the same pattern. They've got creamy colored hair and dark markings, (tones of brown or gray), on their noses, ears, base of the tail, and sometimes feet. The dark coloring fades in to the cream, gradually getting lighter. The darker tones can go up to half way up the body before it's fully faded to the cream. I hope that was a decent description.


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> nikki_malicious said:
> 
> 
> > i dont have any pictures of scat rat yet, but hes adorable. hes missing half his fur in patches all over his body because the people who had him before us abused him and didnt feed him.
> ...


yeah what happened was back in december, some one bought him from petsmart and kept him in the cardboard carrier for three days with no food or water. they then returned him because he was "sick". in the proccess due to stress and everything he lost most of his fur. he only grew back parts of his fur. then he sat in the back of the store until june when we adopted him. they tried to take care of him, but they coudnt put him back out for sale. he was free because he was an "adoption" and not a sale. but hes really sweet, just a little nervous around everything.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i cant believe someone would do that to a defenceless animal!!!
that makes me really angry!!!


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

poor ratty... hope he is improving, at least he can live his life comfortably now... Why the heck do people think they can treat poor ratties like that  

very cute ratties by the way xxx


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah hes much happier here. im glad we got him too. his hair is all rough but hes all scraggly looking. hes soooo cute... like an old teddy bear.


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

i finally have a picture of scat rat!! i figured out how to hook up my bf's camera to my computer finally so voilla!! here he is...









he is a total sweety thought. still a little skiddish and i havent totally figured out his personality yet. but i think once we get him less nervous he'll be a super squishy buddy


----------

